
Show HN: Alert Facebook Users with Tweets - egfx
https://2fb.me
======
egfx
Designed to alert Facebook users with tweets. I hope this tool helps with live
news alerts. The only caveat is you need to be using chrome but you can also
use this in API mode:

I.E

[https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20368188](https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20368188)

